# What was the point of revoking net neutrality?



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 23, 2021)

It was a huge thing a few years ago but after it got revoked nothing changed. Why go through all the effort for nothing?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 23, 2021)

Net neutrality promoted competition among broadband ISPs, and after it was repealed the biggest ones worked quickly to consolidate power.  Now we've basically got only two major broadband ISPs in the US, assuming you don't want shitty unstable DSL anyway, and so these corporations got exactly what they wanted.  No need to worry about throttling speeds for the smaller/local ISPs, because they no longer exist.

Until the de facto duopoly was in place, we didn't have data caps for home internet in my state.  We do now though, courtesy of Comcrap.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Until the de facto duopoly was in place, we didn't have data caps for home internet in my state.  We do now though, courtesy of Comcrap.


I only pay $11 more per month for unlimited data through Comcast. It's worth it to me, since I seed my MediCat USB torrents 24/7.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I only pay $11 more per month for unlimited data through Comcast. It's worth it to me, since I seed my MediCat USB torrents 24/7.


I'll have to look into it, but I don't think any of the plans in my area offer unlimited data any more, only faster speeds.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Nov 23, 2021)

Net neutrality was not just about ISP choice. Something they could do now (but luckily have not) is throttling certain services like Netflix and sell you fast access in a video streaming package or similar. It's pure ripoff.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 23, 2021)

revoking it did nothing so all the doomers got btfo as all is the same


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2021)

If revoking it did nothing, then there was and is no reason to repeal it.


----------



## Viri (Nov 23, 2021)

No idea, I didn't see any changes. Comcast had caps before and after the Net Neutrality changed. 

Imo Net Neutrality died when Binge On was okayed.


----------

